

Ultra High Security Password Generator - gcv
https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm

======
sweis
"Every time this page is displayed, our server generates a unique set of
custom, high quality, cryptographic-strength password strings which are safe
for you to use"

This is comedy gold.

